# Mellivo and 'HoneyBee Thrive"



## rsjohnson2u (Apr 23, 2012)

Anyone have experience with Mellivo company? They're out of Utah. My sister in law gave me a gallon of "HoneyBee Thrive" liquid feed made by them. Ingredients are listed as sucrose, water, and essential oils. Dilute with one part water to three parts Thrive and feed two to three gallons to simulate a nectar flow, or full strength for fall feeding or during dearth.
While I have fed homemade syrup at times, I've never used HBH or other essential oils in feed. I'm a little concerned, as I have no knowledge of Mellivo or which EOs they've included in their feed. Thanks


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I have never heard of them but they may be a new company with a great product. You are wise to be skeptical. But chances are it just high priced sugar and won't harm your bees if fed as directed. There are good proven recipes for all these nostrums on the web and it is much cheaper to make your own and then you don't need to wonder. fatbeemans youtube channel covers them well.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

You may call Mr. Scott Hopkins the III at 801819936four and ask him yourself. Doubt you'll get much of an answer as he plays the cards close to his chest unless the deal is 99% in his pockets favor. 

He has his hands in a lot of different bee stuff.

Couple of observations that I can share... THere is far more to the list that I'm keeping my trap shut about FYI. 

Buys sub from Keith and resells it in small packages.
Has a patent on a "special coating" to "strengthen" beehives. 
Supplies package bees and equipment throughout the west to stores like IFA.
Used to use boxes from Shastina but as of last year or so has had rob bliss out of southern utah making and coating his boxes for him. 

He keeps a low "behind the scenes" profile on the pubic level so you might have a hard time digging up more info. Its out there if you want to dig... 

If I was to guess the bug juice you bought is either a repackaged if not rehashed version of all the other EO concoctions out there already. Just a guess but considering how he does other stuff it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

Is snake-oil an essential oil?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

If you want to read the "special coating for hives" patent mentioned above, here it is ...

http://www.google.com/patents/WO2013177544A1?cl=en

It appears to involve spraying the wooden hive bodies with something similar to the polyurethane resins used in fiberglass applications. Some _Rhino Linings_ products are referenced.


----------



## rsjohnson2u (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks. I know everyone has their "patented" or proprietary formulas, but as I said in the OP, I've never used essential oils, and am hesitant to "experiment" on my bees. As a new beekeeper with eight hives, I'm feeling uneasy about using the liquid feed without more research. As Vance said, it's probably little more than expensive sugar water. By the way, she purchased it at a west coast farm and ranch supply chain that just started selling bee supplies this season.


----------



## Mellivo Beekeeping (Dec 27, 2014)

rsjohnson2u, 

Honeybee Thrive is just what it says on the jug. The oils used are spearmint oil, lemon grass oil, and liquid lethicin to bind them. Using essential oils with liquid feed helps stimulate the bees to take it. We are also a distributor of Nutra-Bee pollen substitute, which is produced by Keith Jarrett.

Our patent pending Mellivo Strong Box Hive equipment is coated with an FDA Food Grade, Military Grade, plastic coating. It is proven to stand up to the elements, and considerably strengthens our wood products. No more sanding and painting with our boxes.

Find us on FaceBook at "The Art of Beekeeping" in your state. For example, "The Art of Beekeeping in Oregon." Post pictures, ask questions, get honest answers. Connect with our experts, and more importantly beekeepers from your area. 

As mentioned above, feel free to call or email me with any questions. I will be happy to help. We are a pretty open book. 


Thomas Hopkins 
801-819-9364. [email protected]


----------



## rsjohnson2u (Apr 23, 2012)

Thomas, thank you for your response. In no way was I disparaging you or your company. I had never heard of your company before. Your product was purchased at Coastal Farm and Ranch in Mount Vernon, WA, by the way. Too cold here to use liquid feed now, but I'll try it when temperatures are in the fifties next spring. Mostly, I was curious which essential oils were in your product. Thanks again.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> If you want to read the "special coating for hives" patent mentioned above, here it is ...
> 
> http://www.google.com/patents/WO2013177544A1?cl=en
> 
> It appears to involve spraying the wooden hive bodies with something similar to the polyurethane resins used in fiberglass applications. Some _Rhino Linings_ products are referenced.





Not a patent lawyer in saying this but it is appears to be quite dubious at best that any claims of a "new and unique" use of both/either polyurea and/or polyurethane as a coating ( or a "strengthener" ) on any beehive part is far from a new and novel idea. Far from it as in I personally have boxes "rhino lined" way over 15 years back on both wood and "styrofoam" type boxes.

This was done back when Mr. Mellivo was more than likely still a lad in grade school if my math serves me correctly. If the pending status goes to patented and he wants to come confiscate my old boxes and keep me from "coating" any new ones under the guise off Patent infringement he can be my guest. I'd be more than happy to show any magistrate some "polyed" bee boxes with almost 3x as many dust growth rings as any he could produce...


----------



## Mellivo Beekeeping (Dec 27, 2014)

rsjohnson2u, 

I didn't think you were being disparaging. We welcome questions. You really should check out our Facebook page "The Art of Beekeeping in Washington." It is growing quickly, and becoming a great place to ask questions. 

If you have anymore questions, feel free to contact me. 

Thomas Hopkins 
801-819-9364
[email protected]


----------



## CityhomeCountryhme (Jun 9, 2016)

Just wanted to weigh in n this thread. I live in Utah and love the Mellivo hive body. The paint is not just fiberglass but it is sort of like truck bed linings that are sprayed on. It stretches as the hive heats up so there is no cracking like with regular paint. It's fantastic. If switched all my hive bodies to Mellivo. I have never met the owners or have any type of affiliation with them or the company. Other than being a satisfied customer. I saw the reply disparaging the owner and just wanted to put my two cents worth in. I highly recommend their equipment.


----------

